

Robot learns to recognize itself - tnigtbtnight
http://todaystopthing.com/?p=92

======
tnigtbtnight
I imagine it is recognizing the flashing coming from it's own 'mouth' to make
it recognize itself.

------
cleverjake
I would be interested in knowing if it could determine a reflection from a
duplicate robot

